
The Case for Paying the [Baltimore Ransomware] Ransom - jrochkind1
https://www.newamerica.org/weekly/edition-252/the-case-for-paying-the-ransom/
======
aphextim
I saw a stat somewhere, but no longer have the link that claimed upwards of
85-90% of contractors/consultants that recover your data usually just pay the
hackers to unlock everything and then charge the company more than they paid
to recover the data.

